# Détecter la qualité d'une image en vue d'une impression



## yr_75 (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment déterminer si une image uploadée sur un site Web par un utilisateur est de qualité suffisante pour une impression papier ? Merci.

PS :

Des sites comme Moo ou Mon album photo savent faire ça
La taille du cadre où elle sera insérée est connue (par exemple : 200 x 300)
Je sais que ce n'est pas une science exacte mais l'idée est au moins de détecter des indices.


----------



## Céroce (15 Mai 2009)

Je t'ai déjà répondu.

Alors je te réexplique.

En considérant que seule la résolution de l'image importe:
on considère:
- qu'une résolution de 150 points/pouce est le minimum correct 
- et 300 points/pouce optimale.

Imagine que la photo téléchargée fasse 3000 x 2000 pixels, et qu'elle soit destinée à être imprimée en 15 x 10 cm = 5,90 x 3,94 pouces.
La résolution de l'image imprimée sera donc de 3000 pixels / 5,90 pouces =  508 points/pouce
=> la résolution est > 300 ppp, soit très suffisante.

Prend cette même photo en 3000 x 2000 pixels, et imprime-là sur un 60 x 40 cm.
=> La résolution sera de 127 ppp, insuffisante.


*Pour connaître la résolution, il faut connaître les dimensions en pixels de l'image et les dimensions physiques du tirage.*


----------



## hemelune (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

pour bien comprendre comment cela fonctionne :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_par_pouce


----------



## Niconemo (15 Mai 2009)

Sachant aussi que 300 est la norme _très arbitraire_ généralement admise par sécurité mais que à partir de 150 ppp c'est acceptable et que 200 ppp est très suffisant avec la plupart des procédés d'impression. 

Un mode de calcul rapide facile à mémoriser (en gras plus bas)se basant sur ces 200 ppp permet de voir d'un coup d'oeil si la résolution est adaptée à l'impression. 
1 pouce, c'est 2 cm (à très peu de choses près), donc 200 ppp, c'est équivalent à 100 points par cm, 

donc :


> *Il suffit de diviser les dimensions en pixels d'une image par 100
> pour savoir jusqu'à quelle taille on peut l'imprimer en cm.*


Exemple : 

image de 1280 par 1024

1280 / 100 = 12,8

1024 / 100 = 10,24

La photo peut s'imprimer en 10 cm par 12 (en 200 ppp).

Plus petit c'est OK.
Un peu plus grand on perd un peu en qualité sur les détails les plus fins mais c'est jouable si on n'abuse pas et si ce n'est pas pour une utilisation professionnelle.


----------



## yr_75 (17 Mai 2009)

à tous de vos renseignements : ça résoud mon problème !


----------

